# Finder location



## CDoeg90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking to get opinions on people's finder locations. Front or back? Pros and cons?

I just got a setup and am not so sure where id like it. I don't do much slow trolling around open water but would like to. I mostly bass fish and only move from spot to spot.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 11, 2014)

My boat has a forward center console. I have mine mounted on a RAM ball mount so that I can look at it while underway and spin it around so that I can see it while casting from the front deck.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Nov 11, 2014)

Front and back. One on console for driving and one on front deck with Trolling motor mount transducer for fishing.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 11, 2014)

Depends on how you fish, from the front, the back, tiller boat or console, and do you have a decent run to get to your fishing spot(s). Where are you the majority of the time when in the boat, and do you need a FF there?


----------



## CDoeg90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Having two is a little higher then my budget would allow. I'm lucky to have what I got to be honest! I currently have a small 14' tiller. No real long runs to get to my destinations for the most part and im usually in the back more when other are with me but can move around more when alone. I don't have a set in stone trolling set up yet either (bow mount or transom) 

Im thinking of seeing how hard it would be to see if I set up a swiveling style mount on the middle seat to be able to spin front or back.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a 16ft tiller boat with a front casting deck and a bow mount.. Currently I have 1 finder in the back, which is good for trolling . When I fish in the front , I turn the head unit so I can see it, and change the screen to show depth only ( larger numbers)


----------



## CDoeg90 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go with a portable set up. Something I can take battery, FF unit, and possibly a battery charger/maintainer in. I have a few different options I am going to play around with and will post the pics of the design I go with tomorrow and how I set it all up.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 13, 2014)

Get the largest screen you can afford, it will be easier to see from anywhere in the boat, (14'r), use a ram mount so it can be mount in the center and then rotated very easily to be seen from the front or rear. Using a small 12v deer feeder battery will run a 5" model gps/2d model all day long, make sure to use the correct size fuse/breaker on the + wire.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Nov 13, 2014)

Alright. I did it! Quick and easy! I took a cooler that up to two batteries fits in, drilled a few holes for wiring. Made the mount base for the display bigger and wired everything up! Took maybe 15 minutes so far. I'm going to make a clamp on style mount for the transducer to?have the option to remove and use on other boats. So far I have one battery and plenty of room for a second. I'll get another and wire in a maintainer as well most likely.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is the holes i drilled for cables. They both are unsealed to allow extension and retraction of cables as needed.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Dec 30, 2014)

Gave the cooler idea a test run and decided to junk it. It's just another obstacle in the way when moving around. It would be okay for ice fishing though! 

I decided im going to make a console bar on the port side of the boat and put my screen on a rotating base i have from an old finder set up. I may also add some storage space under it for hemostats and misc tools. 

I may run the whole space between seats or just make a small shelf in the middle to help with weight and room. I want to be able to have options with my clamp on rod holders I picked up cheap for trolling and stay lightweight for when I want to fly fish some local rivers that require me to carry the boat to launch. 

I have also decided I'll most likely make the live well in the middle seat into a battery box for the finder and trolling motor. I am hopefully going to have all my final plans laid out start a mod thread in the spring!


----------

